# New phone arriving tomorrow!!!



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Had my Desire for about 20 months now and today I was due an upgrade! 

For the first time eve,r I have had a phone that I havn't been bothered about upgrading! I have been massivley impressed with the Desire. Truly great phone! 

So with this in mind I had to stick with HTC! Nokia are officially dead to me :lol: 

I opted for the One X! Bit worried about the size of the thing though!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks like a good phone, but yes it is big. On saying that all the new smartphones are coming out with 4.7" screens :thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Will-S said:


> Looks like a good phone, but yes it is big. On saying that all the new smartphones are coming out with 4.7" screens :thumb:


Except the iPhone


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

vRS Carl said:


> Except the iPhone


The iPhone 5 might have though


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Will-S said:


> The iPhone 5 might have though


Nope, it won't


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Well that is just downright crazy 

Does that mean it is just a fix for all the issues with the current version?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

vRS Carl said:


> Except the iPhone


beat me to it i will be moving from apple if they get in wrong again and milk it's customers


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

iPhone 5 rumoured to have a measly 4" screen. guess it will keep it "pocketable"


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Many of the bigger screens are pretty good though and they tend to still be similar widths to their predecessors, just a bit taller instead.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Iphone free thread please. Can't stand the things :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Well it has turned up, bugger all use with out the micro sim that they didn't bother sending! Brilliant!

It is massive! Not sure I am too keen on the size but not alot I can do as anything decent is big now. I will have to see how I get on with it.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> Well it has turned up, bugger all use with out the micro sim that they didn't bother sending! Brilliant!
> 
> It is massive! Not sure I am too keen on the size but not alot I can do as anything decent is big now. I will have to see how I get on with it.


You can cut your normal SIM down, either with a pair of scissors or a proper SIM cutting tool :thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Will-S said:


> iPhone 5 rumoured to have a measly 4" screen. guess it will keep it "pocketable"


They do this because of ergonomics etc. If you have used a phone with a larger screen you cannot navigate all around the screen without altering the position of your hand/phone.

If you use an iphone 4s you will be able to have the phone in your hand a touch every part of the screen without altering anything.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

jonnystuartuk said:


> They do this because of ergonomics etc. If you have used a phone with a larger screen you cannot navigate all around the screen without altering the position of your hand/phone.
> 
> If you use an iphone 4s you will be able to have the phone in your hand a touch every part of the screen without altering anything.


That doesn't make sense


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

GR33N said:


> You can cut your normal SIM down, either with a pair of scissors or a proper SIM cutting tool :thumb:


Don't want to cut up my original!

This phone might be going back! Not sure I like the size of it. Think it is just too big for a phone. Only issue is that the only new HTC that is the same sort of size of my Desire is the One V and the spec is no where near as good as the One X but then I am still happy with my Desire, except for the camera quality. So the One V might be fine for me.


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

I have the One x and have had a desire before it as regards the size I dont notice it anymore initially I thought!!. The camera is awesome I have posted a couple of pics on the Photography forum. I am no phone expert but I am really enjoying it.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I was an iPhone hater before I got one



I've had htc hero, then an orange San Francisco, then a htc wildfire, then a htc desire, then a Samsung galaxy s2.

Was a true android fanboy until I changed to an iPhone.

It's all down to personal preference, but after 5 android devices... I would never go back.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> I was an iPhone hater before I got one
> 
> I've had htc hero, then an orange San Francisco, then a htc wildfire, then a htc desire, then a Samsung galaxy s2.
> 
> ...


No offence but why does every mobile phone thread have to turn into iPhone users justifying their choice of phone.

Loads of people including myself bought the iPhone 4 as it was supposed to be amazing. I found it to be an unreliable POS that can't do half of what my HTC Sensation XE could.

As the OP said this thread is about the new HTC one and not another Apple owner having to justify their choice thread and cannot admit to its shortcomings.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Exactly, if the iphone was the last phone on earth, I would use string and a couple of cups! End of I-phone talk on this thread please  

I have barely used this One X other than customising it like my Desire and its size is already massively pee'ing me off! I think I have had enough of it already but will give it till the weekend but it isn't looking like a keeper. It's a shame as other than size it is great. If only they offered a phone with the same specs but smaller!

No idea what to get if this goes back! :wall:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Was just saying


Think I made it quite clear that I've had many android devices an loved them


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> Don't want to cut up my original!
> 
> This phone might be going back! Not sure I like the size of it. Think it is just too big for a phone. Only issue is that the only new HTC that is the same sort of size of my Desire is the One V and the spec is no where near as good as the One X but then I am still happy with my Desire, except for the camera quality. So the One V might be fine for me.


Sound like you're in a similar position to my dad, hes got a Desire HD, but doesnt know what to have next. He wants something Desire sized, so a bit smaller than his current phone.

but I'm still an iPhone man coff **runs and hides lol**


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

It`ll be a shame if you send it back, I have the One X and love it, I noticed the jump in size when I first got it, coming from a Sensation, but now when I use the sensation (girlfriend is using it), I can tell how much better the One x is...and I love the shutter burst on the camera !!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

same boat though ordered a samsung galaxy s3 similar size but worried it will be too big, all the latest phones are huge, and as said i dont want an iphone so what else is there. May take the samsung back but got a very good deal 50 quid extras and a galaxy tablet 10.1 worth 500 quid free, so kinda dont know what to do.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

GR33N said:


> Sound like you're in a similar position to my dad, hes got a Desire HD, but doesnt know what to have next. He wants something Desire sized, so a bit smaller than his current phone.
> 
> but I'm still an iPhone man coff **runs and hides lol**


The One V is same sort of size as the Desire but alot lesser spec than the S and X.



danski said:


> It`ll be a shame if you send it back, I have the One X and love it, I noticed the jump in size when I first got it, coming from a Sensation, but now when I use the sensation (girlfriend is using it), I can tell how much better the One x is...and I love the shutter burst on the camera !!


I held my Mums Desire HD and Dads Sensation, when you put them side by side with the One X there isn't alot in it but to hold they feel much nicer due to their slightly smaller size.



alan hanson said:


> same boat though ordered a samsung galaxy s3 similar size but worried it will be too big, all the latest phones are huge, and as said i dont want an iphone so what else is there. May take the samsung back but got a very good deal 50 quid extras and a galaxy tablet 10.1 worth 500 quid free, so kinda dont know what to do.


The S3 is a tad bigger than the One X!


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

Ive got a desire and love it!

Im due an upgrade, either HTC One X or S. But as mentioned, the OneX has the better spec, but its bloody huge.

Are u sure about the S3 being bigger?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

one x has better spec?

think it is slightly bigger 1mm or something, but is only 8mm thick


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

alan hanson said:


> one x has better spec?
> 
> think it is slightly bigger 1mm or something, but is only 8mm thick


Its has a quad core processor instead of a dual core processor.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I popped in to a phone shop tonight and took a look at the ONE S. If you have the X and S together there isn't much in it size wise but to hold the S is just so much nicer. Being that little bit smaller makes all the different to the way it feels in your hand. 

Still havn't been able to use the X as a phone yet as I am still waiting for my Micro sim, was meant to be delivered today. Rang them and have another being sent tomorrow. Will give it ago till Monday and make my decision then.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a one x and a 4s at the moment. I'll be selling the one which I like the least but really struggling to decide at the moment.

Size isn't an issue for me, love the large screen and how light it feels in your hand. Love the free 25gb drop box, love the way you can customise so much and play divx files.

Don't like.. No sky go app. Battery isnt great when you use the screen at a brightness you can see. Typing is pretty awful. Android sw bit slower and less slick than iOS. Don't like the way apps on android aren't customised for the device. Many of the apps I've installed don't work as nicely as the iPhone version, low res, bit jittery. speaker isn't very loud and I'm having a problem with searching for network. When I leave work (where I don't have a signal) it doesn't then find a signal unless I put in airplane mode and switch back??

Missus has one and loves it. I'm gonna alternate for a couple more weeks but think its def the best android phone at the moment, especially as samsung have done such a bad job with the horrible design of the s3


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

burtz said:


> Its has a quad core processor instead of a dual core processor.


s3 has a quad core also


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

alan hanson said:


> s3 has a quad core also


Think people are mixing up one s and s3


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

What colour did you go for? hopefully not white lol

http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2012/05/blue-jeans-are-staining-the-htc-one-x-a-sickly-blue/


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I like you had the desire. had it from when it first come out and bar a couple of niggles which are now sorted thanks to some clever cleaner apps the phone is quicker than ever and iam more than happy with it. I am thinking about getting the one X but for me to keep my tarrif low with me been a loyal customer with orange they still want £150 for the one X phone. 

To be fair iam more than happy still with the desire but like you my next phone will be the one x.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> I like you had the desire. had it from when it first come out and bar a couple of niggles which are now sorted thanks to some clever cleaner apps the phone is quicker than ever and iam more than happy with it. I am thinking about getting the one X but for me to keep my tarrif low with me been a loyal customer with orange they still want £150 for the one X phone.
> 
> To be fair iam more than happy still with the desire but like you my next phone will be the one x.


Loyalty means nothing to Orange, ive been with them nearly 10years, rang to complain about the recent lack of signal and was told in more words, "o well".


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

GR33N said:


> Loyalty means nothing to Orange, ive been with them nearly 10years, rang to complain about the recent lack of signal and was told in more words, "o well".


jesus id be complaining big time for that. Having said that a mate of mine had a cold call from orange or an orange sub contracted company trying to sell a contract phone. He started the conversation to the cold caller by asking will this cost me anything, he replied no if you just let me explain. to cut a long story short after the sales bloke did all his talk he then asked for my mates card details n post code. To which my mate said on your bike. to the reply from the cold caller you f"$**£g **** lol

Customer service to the max


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

I have some new shopping arriving tomorrow as well, got to be honest im pretty excited about restocking on fruit and veg. All from Tesco, ASDA are officially dead to me know.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

GR33N said:


> Loyalty means nothing to Orange, ive been with them nearly 10years, rang to complain about the recent lack of signal and was told in more words, "o well".


I've been with O2 12 years, and on my 24 month contract I can only upgrade ONE month early.

I have the BlackBerry 9800 Torch 1 and love the thing. Camera quality looks good on the phones screen but doesn't look good on the laptop when synced the files.


----------

